# RICHMOND, BC | ViewStar | 15 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ViewStar is a new condo and townhouse development by Yuanheng Holdings currently under construction at Number 3 Road, Richmond. The development is scheduled for completion in 2021. Sales for available units range in price from $688,000 to over $2,475,900. ViewStar has a total of 850 units. Sizes range from 561 to 1946 square feet.




























































































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/viewstar


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4015 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4013 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4010 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4008 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4005 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0003 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0004 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0006 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0007 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0008 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0010 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0011 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0012 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0014 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0016 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03873 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03876 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03773 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03776 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03873 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03876 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6431 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8286 (3) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8304 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8310 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1
IMG_9022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

